# G Scale Operationg Crossing Gates w/Lights & Bell



## Mr.T (Mar 27, 2012)

I purchased an old LIF1808 G Scale Dual Operating Crossing Gates w/Lights & Bell. Manual says to connect black
wires to A.C. terminals of power pack. Any clue to what voltage that is? I don't have any A.C. terminals on
my power pack (MRCAG990).


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I did a search for these and did not find any usable info. However, if you have an AC transformer, connect the wires to the variable posts. Start with a lower setting to see if the gates work. Raise the voltage to where the gates operate as you would like them to.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

At least you had a manual. 

The pair I picked up...do I have to drill holes in the table top (indoor layout) to mount them? 

(They were part of a collection of items on EBAY, so I sort of ended up with them by accident)>


----------

